# aluminum welding el cheapo way



## SE18 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a O/A and that works but thought I'd for fun try propane and MAP by themselves with no oxygen

seems both take about 40 seconds to warm up and then you can remove flame and apply alum rod and it flows

the caution is the piece can't be too then, say under 1/4" or it'll burn a hole right thru it!


----------

